# Περιστέρια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Περιστέρια >  Απωλεια Ταχυδρομου απο γερακι.

## pedrogall

Φιλοι μου εχθες ειχα την πρωτη απωλεια ενος ταχυδρ. περιστεριου απο επιθεση γερακιου. Κατα τις 6 μ.μ εχθες επεταξα τους 4 ταχυδρομους που εχω, [ τα μισιρακια- παπαγαλους τους εδωσα ολους ] , και ενω πεταγαν μαζι και οι 4 πηραν υψος και πηγαιναν βορεια προς Υμητο . Εκει επαψα να τους βλεπω. Σε 5 λεπτα τους ειδα που επεστρεφαν αλαφιασμενοι οι 3 και καθησαν στην ταρατσα μας. Υπεθεσα οτι σε λιγο θα ερχοταν και ο τεταρτος. Δυστηχως ομως μεχρι που νυχτωσε δεν φανηκε, [ ουτε σημερα μεχρι τωρα ]. Φαινεται απο οτι μου ειπε και ο εμπειρος περιστερας που τους αγορασα οτι επεσε θυμα γερακιου. Και ισως το σκοτωσε, η στην προσπαθεια του να διαφυγει χτυπησε σε καποιο δενδρο η καλωδιο και επεσε τραυματισμενο. Εαν δεν εχει σπασει καποια φτερουγα, η δεν το πιασανε απο κατω, υπαρχει η πιθανοτητα να αναρωσει και να ελθει στο κουμασι. Ακομη και σημερα τα 3 που ειναι μεσα στο κουμασι εχουν παθει σοκ, και δεν πηγαιναν να φανε την τροφη που τους εβαλα.Φαινεται φοβηθηκαν και αυτα πολυ. Παντως εγω την Παρασκευη θα παω να παρω αλλο ενα ζευγαρακι πιτσουνια να τα κανω 5.

----------


## pedrogall

Παιδια το θαυμα εγινε. Πριν λιγο [ 15΄.30 ] το πουλι ηλθε στο κουμασι πραγματι τραυματισμενο σε δυο μεριες απο γερακι. Φερει ενα  τραυμα στον σβερκο , κι ενα αλλο βαθυτερο στην αριστερη πλευρα πανω απο το ποδι, και κουτσαινει ελαφρως. Ευτηχως δεν θελει ραψιμο , αλλα του εβαλα μονο μπεταντιν για τυχον μολυνση. Μολις ανεκτησε λιγο τις δυναμεις του μπορεσε να πεταξει, και να επιστρεψει. Τελος καλο ολα καλα. Υ.Γ Παντως  το αλλο ενα ζευγαρακι θα το παρω την Παρασκευη/

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Μπράβο απίστευτο τα κατάφερε το καημένο.  ::

----------


## michael

πολυ χαρηκα!!ευτυχως που επεστρεψε!!!πραγματικια περι θαυματος προκειται που ξεφυγε απο το γερακι!!  :winky:

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Πολύ τυχερό , θα χρειαστεί ανάπαυσει , μην το αφήσεις να το χτυπήσει τίποτε άλλο πρως το παρόν   ::

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

πετρο βάλε φώτο να δω την πληγή θέλω. μήπως φίλε μου θέλει ραματα.στο παρελθόν θυμασε που και δικό μου έπεσε θύμα γερακιού.άλλα ήρθε και το έκανα ραματα.σήμερα εκείνο το ταχυδρομικό μου έδωσε τέσσερις νεοσσούς μέχρι σήμερα.παντός ένα είναι σίγουρο.ότι είναι πολύ σπουδαία πουλιά τα ταχυδρομικά περιστέρια.

----------


## pedrogall

Νικο αργα το απογευμα το πηγα στον κτηνιατρο, και μου ειπε οτι το τραυμα στην αριστερη πλευρα του πουλιου [ εκει που αρχιζει το μπουτι ] ειναι μεγαλο και θελει ραματα. Επειδη ηταν ομως αργα θα το παω αυριο το πρωι να το ραψει. Ευτηχως που δεν του εσχισε την γουσα, και το τραυμα στον σβερκο ειναι ελαφρο. Παντως και τωρα το απογευμα το πουλι εφαγε και ειπιε νερο κανονικα. Αφου τα καταφερε και του ξεφυγε και την αλλη ημερα επεστρεψε ειναι θαυμα.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

ένταξη ένας πτηνιατρος είναι ο καταλληλότερος να χηρηστη μια τετια κατάσταση φίλε μου.είπες ότι είναι θαύμα που ξέφυγε.φίλε μου με τα ταχυδρομικά περιστέρια θα τα δεις όλα.θα δεις ακόμα και με τη δύσκολες συνθήκες πως θα ερχοντε.έχεις ακόμα να δεις πολα φίλε.

----------


## Antigoni87

Απίστευτο  :eek:  
Τραυματισμένο, μετά από τέτοιο σοκ, και βρίσκει τη δύναμη να γυρίσει πίσω! Είναι καταπληκτικά πουλιά, πραγματικά. Πες μας τι έγινε με τα ράμματα και αν θέλεις βάλε μια φωτό να το δούμε.
Χάρηκα πολύ που γύρισε, καλή ανάρρωση!  ::

----------


## pedrogall

Φιλοι μου μολις επεστρεψα απο τον κτηνιατρο που εραψε το αρκετα μεγαλο τραυμα του πουλιου. Του εκανε ολικη ναρκωση και η επεμβαση κρατησε 45 λεπτα. Τωρα το πουλι εχει συνελθει , και το εχω σε ξεχωριστο κλουβι για 2-3 ημερες. Επισης του δινω baytril για λιγες ημερες. Ευτηχως ολα πηγαν καλα. Τα ραματα θα τα κοψη σε 10 ημερες. Σας δειχνω 3 φωτογραφιες. Στην πρωτη φαινεται το μικροτραυμα στον σβερκο, και το αλλο στην αριστερη πλευρα πανω απο το μπουτι. Στην 2η ειναι πριν το ραψιμο, και στην 3η με τα ραματα που του εβαλε.

----------


## michael

το καημενουλι...αντε περαστικα στον μικρο σου φιλο!!  ::

----------


## Niva2gr

Πωπω, φοβερή περιπέτεια πέρασε το περιστέρι! Άντε, περαστικά τώρα, και καλώς να δεχτείς το καινούριο ζευγαράκι!

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

πως πάει η υγειά στο ταχυδρομακι.λογικά θα έχεις βγάλει και τα ραματα και θα άρχισε να βγάζει πούπουλα σε εκείνα τα σημεία.διξτω μας πως είναι και πεσμας.

----------


## pedrogall

Μια χαρα παει. Εχει αρχισει να βγαζει πουπουλα στα δυο σημεια που ειχε τραυματιστει, και αυριο θα του κοπουν τα ραματα. Ηδη σημερα πεταξε για αρκετη ωρα μαζι με τα αλλα 3 το πρωι που τα εβγαλα.

----------

